# Mathias Ranégie



## Darren Marshall (24 Settembre 2012)

Mi ha impressionato molto, secondo me può diventare un buon giocatore, voi che ne dite?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Settembre 2012)

Ha 28 anni e ha segnato il primo gol contro il Milan

Tutti gli indizi giocano contro di lui


----------



## Heisenberg (24 Settembre 2012)

Fa schifo. Solo la nostra difesa l'ha fatto segnare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2012)

Renegade


----------



## iceman. (24 Settembre 2012)

Ma va, uno scarso


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Settembre 2012)

Il Valiani di turno,scomparirà a breve.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Settembre 2012)

Ringraziasse Abbiati.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Settembre 2012)

ma dai


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Settembre 2012)

Scamorza oscena


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2012)

Non scherziamo, l'unico in grado di rischiare da solo di rompersi entrambe le ginocchia ed inguine compreso.


----------



## Bawert (24 Settembre 2012)

Ha fatto un gol grazie ad Abbiati, ma tanto male non é(non come Muriel)


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Settembre 2012)

Non mi ha fatto nessuna impressione,mi è sembrato uno scarpone preso a caso.Il mio giudizio su di lui era attenuato dal fatto che credevo fosse giovane,invece..


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati gli ha regalato un gol, troppo poco per dire se è bravo o no.


----------



## tequilad (24 Settembre 2012)

28 anni


----------



## juventino (24 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ha 28 anni e ha segnato il primo gol contro il Milan
> 
> Tutti gli indizi giocano contro di lui



Ha già 28 anni?


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Settembre 2012)

Vorrà dire che entrerà di diritto nella mia lista di Pupilli scarsi


----------



## Frikez (24 Settembre 2012)

il nuovo Carew


----------



## S T B (24 Settembre 2012)

con noi amauri ha segnato l'unico suo gol nella scorsa stagione... credo di aver detto tutto!


----------



## Sindaco (24 Settembre 2012)

inguardabile, quasi come la nostra difesa


----------

